# New Barista Express settings issue



## Janko (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello guys,

I just got a new 875UK two days ago. It is my first espresso machine and I know just basics about settings.

For last two days I tried several setting options but the coffee is still far from perfect.

I started at grind size 8 and amount 3 as per manual but coffee was awful.

I tried everything from the finest to most coarse but there was always a bad result.

Problem is that I do not know if my coffee is over or under-extracted as brewing time is between 12-22 seconds but coffee runs slowly, its very dark and bitter and just 5-17 ml.

Also pressure gauge always shows too low pressure at beginning and jump to max at the end. Brewing time is always too short and espresso is always too small.

When tamping I am trying to keep consistent. Coffee is always levelled and evenly distributed all around.

Do you have any advice? As i am desperate. I already wasted 500g bag of coffee in just two days.

Thanks.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi and welcome. There are many posts about this subject which must run to pages and pages in the Sage forum. Please check this out you'll most likely find your answer there. But essentially:

Use freshly roasted beans

Weigh in / weigh out (get some scales)

Aim for a brew ratio not a brew time so e.g 18g in 36g out = 1:2. Use the manually brew button to stop the shot. Adjust grind setting according to taste but ballpark should be 25 to 35 seconds.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

A video (upload to YouTube & put in a link) may help.


----------



## Adele_walker (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi. I only got my machine last Saturday and am very new like you, although had barrista training so had some limited knowledge.

I posted on here and got some great advice but the most important advice was get fresh roasted coffee beans.

My beans were too old and the supermarket beans didn't have a date.

I had the same issue, no pressure and extraction too fast.

I changed my beans and the difference is amazing. I am now grinding on number 4, pressure is at 1 o'clock and it takes 25 seconds to extract.

I don't think I will ever like espresso coffee but as an Americano/latte it's good.

As I say I'm no expert but you could look at my thread from last week for some helpful tips and links.

Good luck.

Adele


----------

